# Intel AHCI drivers



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2011)

I read online that on the Intel website there are better AHCI drivers then what windows 7 offers. The drivers from intel have been said to increase performance with SSD. Does anyone know what im talking about, and have tried them?


----------



## Drone (Jun 18, 2011)

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/

search for your platform/chipset and download. AFAIK the latest version is 8.9.8.1005.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 18, 2011)

Drone said:


> AFAIK the latest version is 8.9.8.1005.



That is the older Intel Matrix Storage Manager that has been replaced with the Intel Rapid Storage Technology and the very latest version can be found at Station-drivers (Intel RST version 10.5.1.1001).

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology
What features are supported on each I/O controller hub (ICH)?

Quote from the Intel page ^above^.
"TRIM support in Windows 7* (in AHCI and RAID mode for drives not part of a RAID volume)"


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

INTEL: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword="AHCI"


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 18, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> INTEL: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword="AHCI"



FYI, those are not the latest drivers available.

These are:Station-drivers (Intel RST version 10.5.1.1001)


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 18, 2011)

95Viper said:


> FYI, those are not the latest drivers available.
> 
> These are:Station-drivers (Intel RST version 10.5.1.1001)



Yep I just built a new Sandy Bridge the other day and got those from ASUS.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 18, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I read online that on the Intel website there are better AHCI drivers then what windows 7 offers. The drivers from intel have been said to increase performance with SSD. Does anyone know what im talking about, and have tried them?



This is true, when running the standard Windows AHCI drivers I was scoring about 230MB/s in Atto and after updating with the official Intel drivers (I just used my mobo CD as they are new boards anyway so the drivers won't be that old, otherwise I would advise getting them from the web) I got my rated 270-280MB/s


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2011)

95Viper said:


> FYI, those are not the latest drivers available.
> 
> These are:Station-drivers (Intel RST version 10.5.1.1001)



i dont trust that site. i cant even read the language

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20072&keyword="AHCI"&lang=eng

so the top one. I just install over what i have right now??

How do you install this thing? I downloaded it but theres no .exe file

EDIt: NVM! i got the floppy file for old systems. the .exe file is at hte bottom(the 3rd down)


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jsfitz54
> INTEL: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sear...ord="AHCI"
> 
> ...




IF, they are not the latest drivers, where are they coming from?  Is Intel holding back?  Is Microsoft holding back?  Are they from the motherboard manufacturers?

Not trying to be confrontational...just want to know the source of the Driver as I believe that is what others are trying to express.

If they are indeed Intel drivers, why would they not be listed on their site?


----------



## robn (Jun 18, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> IF, they are not the latest drivers, where are they coming from?  Is Intel holding back?  Is Microsoft holding back?  Are they from the motherboard manufacturers?
> 
> Not trying to be confrontational...just want to know the source of the Driver as I believe that is what others are trying to express.
> 
> If they are indeed Intel drivers, why would they not be listed on their site?



They are Intel drivers, the same available from intel.com, but have you tried finding anything on intel's site? Over complicated for sure!

As for that Station Drivers site, it's French. They have hard to find software from manufacturers like Broadcom who stupidly don't let customers download drivers from their own site. Has proved legit and useful over the years, though I'm not a fan of the pop up adverts used to fund it (then again TPU's inline text links are just as annoying... but I like free sites ).


----------



## extrasalty (Jun 18, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> If they are indeed Intel drivers, why would they not be listed on their site?



Have you heard of digital signing of drivers? Google it. The latest driver from intel is 10.5.1.1001 and its from May 10th 2011. I don't read french, but it's quite easy to see the column "officiel" which most likely means "official" and it clearly says no. Also easy to see this one is WHQL(Google it).


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Where's the Love?*



extrasalty said:


> Have you heard of digital signing of drivers? Google it.



I made a polite inquiry regarding the source. Perhaps you did not read every post.
I've heard of many things, they even have names for it.


----------



## extrasalty (Jun 18, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> I made a polite inquiry regarding the source. Perhaps you did not read every post.
> I've heard of many things, they even have names for it.


I'm far away from insulting you.
Digital signing and WHQL are the answers of the questions you asked.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 18, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> I made a polite inquiry regarding the source. Perhaps you did not read every post.
> I've heard of many things, they even have names for it.





robn said:


> They are Intel drivers, the same available from intel.com, but have you tried finding anything on intel's site? Over complicated for sure!
> 
> As for that Station Drivers site, it's French. They have hard to find software from manufacturers like Broadcom who stupidly don't let customers download drivers from their own site. Has proved legit and useful over the years, though I'm not a fan of the pop up adverts used to fund it (then again TPU's inline text links are just as annoying... but I like free sites ).



Basically what robn said.

I can't make you believe any site is good or not.
Same for the drivers.  Basically, all I can do is give my opinion on the site and IMO they are very legit.
As for the drivers, they scour the interwebs and contact sources, get the latest drivers, firmware and such(at times days or weeks before official release to public for various reasons); sometimes the are WHQL and sometimes NON-WHQL.  It is your own prerogative to use them or not use them.

Actually, it is no different than the early release of the NVidia, ATI/AMD, or others, which seem to appear out of the woodwork and almost everyone craves.

Remember, don't take stuff so personal... it's the web and remember he/she is extrasalty.

And, lets calm down and discuss things like rational techies.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

@ extrasalty:  If you want to be of service, why don't you look at my post with the link to Intel.
Open the link and look at the second item down in the list and post back.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2011)

i just got the one on the intel site


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

95Viper said:


> And, lets calm down and discuss things like rational techies.



I don't like cheap pot shots.  

Post a link at Intel that gives the most recent drivers, like robn said.  That's help.  Not cheap sarcasm.

My guess is that is a cover for inferiority.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2011)

alright you guys can calm down. i got the drivers. i am good


----------



## extrasalty (Jun 18, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> @ extrasalty:  If you want to be of service, why don't you look at my post with the link to Intel.
> Open the link and look at the second item down in the list and post back.



And post about what? Our mutual waste of time? Your failure to use google? What you choose to ignore from a few people? The *official* latest drivers are 10.5.0.1027. The latest driver out is 10.5.1.1001. *It's not official*. It is WHQL (Windows Hardware Quality Labs) which means the driver was inspected by Microsoft for compatibility http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WHQL_Testing) and it is digitally signed (Digital signatures allow administrators and end users who are installing Windows-based software to know whether a legitimate publisher has provided the software package. http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg487317) which means that same driver is the one inspected and the one made by Intel.
Both links I posted are number one search results to what I directed you to google.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

Overcompensating.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 18, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> I don't like cheap pot shots.
> 
> Post a link at Intel that gives the most recent drivers, like robn said.  That's help.  Not cheap sarcasm.
> 
> My guess is that is a cover for inferiority.



You jumping my case?
I was trying to be nice about it and joking.
You need to chill and grow up.
And, watch your personal attacks, they may land you in trouble.

Use it if you want to and if you don't... don't.
Post something useful and quit trying to bait people into an argument.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Reread*



95Viper said:


> You need to chill and grow up.
> And, watch your personal attacks, they may land you in trouble.



I'm far from a child...you should check facts.  If someone wants to take a cheap swing at me then I'm going to respond.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 18, 2011)

Are we REALLY getting all worked up about AHCI drivers? Everyone reset and play nice, or infractions are coming. First and last warning.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Are we REALLY getting all worked up about AHCI drivers? Everyone reset and play nice, or infractions are coming. First and last warning.



yeah i just sent erocker a PM saying to close this thread. 

I got my drivers, and so thats all i need


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 18, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah i just sent erocker a PM saying to close this thread.



It's a good topic. No need to close it. People just need to be respectful and stay on topic.


----------



## TheOne (Jun 19, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I read online that on the Intel website there are better AHCI drivers then what windows 7 offers. The drivers from intel have been said to increase performance with SSD. Does anyone know what im talking about, and have tried them?



So did your performance increase?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 19, 2011)

TheOne said:


> So did your performance increase?



idk if its the placebo effect, but everything seems snappier. I dont have ATTO so i can't check

When i finished installing the driver and restarted Windows was installing something and told me to restart again. It involved the drives. I have no idea.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 2, 2011)

i actually just ran a Windows Index assessment and hard Drive rating use to me 7.5(before getting these drivers) now its 7.6


----------



## Drone (Jul 27, 2011)

If anyone cares Intel Rapid Storage Technology updated to version *10.6.0.1022*

you can download it here:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2101&DwnldID=20215

nvm it's in another thread


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 27, 2011)

Drone said:


> nvm it's in another thread



Hee Hee, gotcha...

See ya there >  Intel RST Driver & Control Console Thread


----------

